# My best haul- hubby got me MAC for our anniversary



## thewickedstyle (Apr 21, 2008)

This is Martha Ann C--- (yes my husband gave her a full name), otherwise known as MAC!











She adores my male cat, Boo.





Attack!





Ok, guess we can nap.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG, she is soooo precious!!  Her and Boo together are so cute!  And that name is awesome!!  I want a new baby, too!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 21, 2008)

Cute!!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 21, 2008)

cute kitten!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OMG, she is soooo precious!!  Her and Boo together are so cute!  And that name is awesome!!  I want a new baby, too!_

 
Aw, your cats in your avatar are beautiful. I had a beloved tiger cat like that who just passed away this past year. But I love when they become friends and snuggle.

Right now Boo is balanced on the back of the couch, looking out the window, while the baby sits on Boo's cat window perch. He has been so nice to her since she moved in.

My other cat, however, split to the basement an only comes upstairs to eat and hiss, lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_Aw, your cats in your avatar are beautiful. I had a beloved tiger cat like that who just passed away this past year. But I love when they become friends and snuggle.

Right now Boo is balanced on the back of the couch, looking out the window, while the baby sits on Boo's cat window perch. He has been so nice to her since she moved in.

My other cat, however, split to the basement an only comes upstairs to eat and hiss, lol._

 
Thanks!  It takes a while.  When we brought the tiger cat home (lo those many 5 years ago) the fat black one did the same thing.  But I think Domino (aka fat cat) quickly figured out he had a couple of weight classes on Chewy (tiger cat).  They're best buds, now!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 21, 2008)

lol @ me waiting to see some lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what a cutie pie


----------



## Hilly (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww!!! So cute! What a great present!

My cat who passed last year was also named "MACC"
Macaulay
Alex
Conrad (my crush)
Culkin

Yea..I liked Macaulay Culkin big time!!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 21, 2008)

Hooo I love black cats!
Look at those tiny little eyes!!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 21, 2008)

This is beyond adorable.  I love kitties and would have bunches if my husband wasn't allergic.  Congrats on your anniversary, and M.A.C. is so cute and Boo is a very good big brother!


----------



## n_c (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww too cute.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww so adorable.


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2008)

omg I want another one sooo bad. She's so CUTE!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 21, 2008)

MAC is the cutest!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 21, 2008)

So cute!  Looks like they get along great!


----------



## nikki (Apr 21, 2008)

Too Cute!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 22, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWW. love


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 22, 2008)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 23, 2008)

awww MAC is the cutest!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 23, 2008)

So cute!!


----------



## duckduck (Apr 23, 2008)

awww, see now that's the kind of haul I wanna have! Very nice


----------



## frocher (Apr 23, 2008)

She's so sweet!


----------



## kblakes (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww she is so cute!


----------

